
Chinese Yuan Becomes Official Currency in Zimbabwe - kubami
http://howafrica.com/breaking-the-chinese-yuan-becomes-official-currency-in-zimbabwe/
======
okket
Not really news [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/22/zimbabwe-to-
ma...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/22/zimbabwe-to-make-chinese-
yuan-legal-currency-after-beijing-cancels-debts)

~~~
mattnumbe
If you look at the links to the other "top articles" on this site, none of
them are really news either. Example:"How America Created ‘HIV/AIDS’ to kill
Black People"

------
placeybordeaux
The guardian reported this in December of 2015. WHy does this say BREAKING?

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/22/zimbabwe-to-
ma...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/22/zimbabwe-to-make-chinese-
yuan-legal-currency-after-beijing-cancels-debts)

------
egwynn
Not news. But while we’re on the subject, can someone explain why Zimbabwe’s
Wikipedia page doesn’t list the Yuan as its currency?

    
    
        United States dollar (official for government),
        South African rand, and many other currenciesa, e.g. Botswana
        pula. Zimbabwe bond coins are used as a proxy for US dollar
        coins. Zimbabwe bond notes are set to be introduced in 2016.

------
d0ugie
Documentary from 2011 on the topic, Empire of Dust:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0C4_88ub_M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0C4_88ub_M)

------
xbmcuser
Reading the whole article I am not sure if it has been written by a human.
Maybe an algorithm or a translation from some other language.

~~~
fallinghawks
It's a decidedly odd website. There's an article at the top titled "Meet
Esther Rolle" \-- an actress who died almost 20 years ago.

------
abc_lisper
And a Chinese era begins!

Can't think of a more effective way to extend one's colonial reach.

~~~
robert_foss
Maybe this indeed is the beginning of the end of the current US based
hegemony.

